# Should Nintendo Be Allowed to Revoke Features? (Poll)



## fuzzybug (Apr 28, 2020)

Should Nintendo really be allowed to rip features away to punish everyone for playing the game the way _they_ want to? Making Bells was already not that easy, and to lower spawn rate for bugs and fish is frankly disgusting. It shouldn't be any of their business how we consumers play a game we _paid_ for. And mind you, this is a $60 game, not a mobile phone app in which we're at the mercy of the game developer and their poor choice of updates. The idea that any game developer could take _away_ from my game play is unacceptable, and something must be done before Nintendo ruins the game entirely.

If you answer yes, what's going to stop other game developers from overreaching in various games, apps, and other technology? Do you really want to succumb to their power and hand over that freedom?


----------



## Hay (Apr 28, 2020)

As much as in sucks, they can do whatever they want.. Is it fair? No. It sucks but it has happened before.


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 28, 2020)

yeah i think it sucks that theyve made turnip trade the only viable way to make money because like that ****s hard and not necessarily fun for everyone. nintendo has always had this "we put so much work into curating this product for you so you have to play it in the way that we've intended it" mindset and i get that its definitely influenced by their culture but that doesnt make it okay especially when ur making games for a western audience. its jsut wild. im hoping it doesnt get too out of control.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 28, 2020)

They didn't take away the bugs or fish, just fixed the spawn rates... They still can be found or caught, but just at a rare spawn rate like they shoulda been before


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 28, 2020)

Um... 
The fish/bug spawn rate was way too high for certain bugs and fish. Idk if you played any previous games but tarantulas and peacock butterflies were never as common as they were in NH.

Its... nintendos game. They can update and change it however they want. I dont see how this took away from your gameplay that much. Making money isnt difficult in NH at all. It's not unfair for a game to fix serious balance issues. 
This isnt like previous titles where you get what you get. This title is more like minecraft in the frequent content updates and bug fixes. Not sure what you expected when nintendo stated their frequent update intention prior to release.

Yea it was $60 but I mean. Do your research before you buy a game?


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 28, 2020)

I think if everyone was honest we all knew the spawn rate for the Peacock butterflies was way out of tune vs the rate of any other similarly worth bug or fish.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

1. lowering the interest wasn't a good move. interest was really low anyway, practically insignificant for all players, especially real time players, so unless there was a motive other than "stop the time travelers", it was a stupid move. but the rug was cool. 

2. bug and fish rates weren't nerfed to hurt real time players or anything. it was because rare bugs weren't rare. peacock butterflies were everywhere, tarantulas and emperor butterflies pracitically took over my island in march. the rare stuff needs to be rare. i caught multiple coelacanths within a month of playing and that's supposed to be the rarest fish. doesn't seem quite right lol


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 28, 2020)

Note this is also not revoking of features its balancing the game further.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> Making Bells was already not that easy, and to lower spawn rate for bugs and fish is frankly disgusting.


This wasn't anything to do with bells - the nerfed the spawn rate of rarer bugs so that they're actually rarer. It's only frustrating for people because they were (albeit unknowingly) taking advantage of a bug.

Unfortunately, that's just how it works. Games are designed a specific way, by teams of many people, and are expected to play a certain way. We're given a lot of freedom in Animal Crossing to do a _lot_ of stuff how we want to - but that doesn't mean the game is a free for all, the developers and designers that made the game had a very specific vision for it and and very specific balancing rules and will do what they can to keep the balance of the game right - even if that means fixing bugs you had just so happened to enjoy as a feature.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 28, 2020)

they made the game, they can do whatever they want lol imo, they've already accommodated many things that fans had asked for from new leaf. 
patches occur to FIX things. the bug spawn rate wasn't taking something away, it was a fix.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't really see this situation as them "ripping features away to punish anyone".  I think at this point, they are simply trying to restore balance to the economy. The fact that they are trying to make things better is a good thing. A lot of game companies would just turn the other way if a games economy went to pieces and just let the players try to deal with it. So I think it's nice they are making an attempt to try to fix it.

Now I don't trade a lot, so I can't fully say in what way the economy was broken other than people taking advantage of the dupe glitch in the first week, so I'm glad they are trying to clean that mess up. And people have found ways to also dupe nook mile tickets and are selling them on ebay, so I guess they are also trying to adjust that too?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 28, 2020)

As much as it would suck, they have every right to do so. We are not purchasing the game, we are merely purchasing a *license *to play the game. Nintendo is the sole owner of the hardware, and can do as they please with it. 

Will they revoke features? Likely not, but drastic measures have made them play their hand in the past.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 28, 2020)

They didn't remove a feature, they balanced the spawn rate.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 28, 2020)

Perhaps they could go the extra mile and make it where *tarantulas never spawn in mystery islands except for the legit tarantula island.*

I believe they want to do this so players can have the longevity of this game if they wanted to 100% this even longer. I'll say yes.


----------



## Saga (Apr 28, 2020)

Should they remove features? No, not usually.

Should they be able/allowed to remove features? Of course. it's their game, and they get to decide when changing something is necessary.

Now, in the case of the interest rate, I think nerfing it was a stupid and useless decision that won't discourage TTing (if that was their goal), and makes storing money in the ABD even more pointless than it already was. But should they have the right to make that decision? Yes, of course. It doesn't mean I'll agree with or support their choice, though.

As for the spawn rate, I think the changes are completely fine. I now get higher rates of different insects, and it feel much more natural than seeing 20 of the same butterfly in my town at a time, or a man-faced bug one every other flower. I like it better now that I seem to see a wider variety of insects.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 28, 2020)

feel like this is a bit of a misleading title, i don't think they revoked features - they fixed spawn rates. revoking features would be like taking away redd's or leif...


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 28, 2020)

Games are not made to please consumers. They're made to make money. They're 'allowed' to do what they deem is right for the game.
As it stands the amount of bells flowing in was deemed unbalanced and needed to be fixed. It's the same way that the villager plot glitch needed to be fixed, balancing is something that is incredibly important to gameplay experiences especially one with a full economy that exists online.

Yes, 100% they are allowed and should be making these changes.


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 28, 2020)

It doesn't matter much if it was supposed to be a "fix" because the fact stands that the spawn rate has been the way it is since the game came out. They shouldn't be able to reach into my game and just take whatever they want. The little control freaks they are should not have the ability to force people to play the game the way THEY want them to.

And just because they are currently allowed, does not mean they _should_ be. It may be a video game but I shouldn't be forced to change my game play on their account.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> We are not purchasing the game, we are merely purchasing a *license *to play the game.


This is actually a really good point - an important one that I think most people don't consider when it comes to that "I bought it, they shouldn't be allowed to control it!" mentality. Understanding this is what changes your perspective on how game developers treat their games, imo.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 28, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> The little control freaks they are should not have the ability to force people to play the game the way THEY want them to.



it's their game...that they made and designed....of course you're going to play "the way they want you to". if the changes upsets you this much it might be helpful to your own mental health to take a break from acnh for a while.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, of course they should be allowed. It's their responsibility as the creator to fix what isn't working as intended.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 28, 2020)

No. Also changing spawn rates is not removing a feature, it's changing a feature. We all know the spawn rate was way too high, that's why so many people are mad it got reduced. And I understand it, there's no reason to reduce something that just helped people in a reasonable way. But the rare bugs had the wrong spawn rate and it needed to be fixed. It was never meant to be like this, it probably would have been removed much earlier if Nintendo had any ill intentions about it. Either way, you can still perfectly grind on self-made tarantula islands, you just need to leave a handful of trees standing because the tweaks made it impossible otherwise. Making bells is really easy for what you can accomplish in a day. Making bells from 7pm til 10pm allows you to pay anything off but the last two loans of your house. We make bells much quicker than in previous games, if you add up the money rock, the money tree golden spot, the money balloons, the daily gifts and fossils.

Like, games constantly get nerfed and buffed in some aspects. It's really not that deep though.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 28, 2020)

Wait a second. You had me there. I'm sorry but, borked spawn rates aren't a _feature_. Tarantulas and other rare bugs are considered rare yet they appear more commonly than common bugs. It was time they finally fixed that. Also earning bells is way easier than you thought. (Having 100k is enough to jumpstart your turnip game.) The main issues with Bells is more like, the loss of value due to the early duping glitch.

I think you need to take a break and breathe. Like others said, we don't actually own the game. We just bought the rights to play it. LOL. We have 0 control over what they want to add other than nudging them to which direction to go (via suggestions form).


----------



## Fey (Apr 28, 2020)

As much as the lowered spawn rates bother me, I do think it’s within their rights—and even within reason—to make adjustments to something they consider being unbalanced. Particularly if that was their intention all along, and the higher spawns were just an error in the original coding. 

However, I do think some decisions may be unfair or at least inconvenient to players, and I think that those decisions need to be backed up by a clear statement and explanation. If these noticeable adjustments start happening frequently, I’d like them to be more transparent about it. I want to know what’s happening to the game I invested in (money and time) and why it was necessary.


----------



## meo (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes. You're paying to play the game, you don't get ownership of it. But I'm also used to playing sub based mmos where the games are constantly altered every expansion and patch.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 28, 2020)

if you've ever played any video game where it's possible to make money you must've seen this coming.
easy exploits to make money are patched.
if you dint predict that Idk whatta tell ya


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 28, 2020)

I mean besides the obvious, of course they can since it’s their game, you also have to keep in mind that this game is definitely a work in progress. It was clearly not finished when it released, hence MAJOR features being added a month in via patch. So I almost feel like the first month was like a beta test for them. They saw something not working the way they intended it to, and they changed it.


----------



## Faux (Apr 28, 2020)

Remove actual _features_ -- I hope not.  Like, if they just took Nook's Cranny away, I would be pretty pissed.  I voted no in the poll for things like _this_.
_*Balance*_* spawn rates*?  Sure.  Sucks, but that's necessary.


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 28, 2020)

This.. isn't a new concept, you know.  Nintendo isn't paving the way for this concept of "overreaching." *MMOs have been doing this for years:* Changing spawn rates, shifting the value of items, altering the purpose of items, etc., frequently. _ Every few months._ It balances the gameplay and the economy of the game. New Horizons is probably the most current free-to-do-what-you-want game out there currently. What is controlling about this game? Altering the spawn rate and prices? How is it controlling? 

"Controlling" in an Animal Crossing game would be suddenly adding a stamina bar and saying you can only cast your fishing rod 50 times a day or something.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 28, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> This is actually a really good point - an important one that I think most people don't consider when it comes to that "I bought it, they shouldn't be allowed to control it!" mentality. Understanding this is what changes your perspective on how game developers treat their games, imo.



Admittedly, it does vary by definition with physical. You _do_ own the game, but you also sort of don't. Physical is that weird middle ground. But digital is strictly a license.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 28, 2020)

I think games have a right to nerf or op features as they see fit to try and balance things out. I feel like them nerfing things like they did was an attempt to balance things after the duping glitch. I'm not sure if it's a punishment for time travelers or not, because it's rather unfair to those of us who don't TT. 

However, flat out removing something seems wrong. If I paid for a game, I should still have access to some form of the features I paid to get.


----------



## Mello (Apr 28, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> Should Nintendo really be allowed to rip features away to punish everyone for playing the game the way _they_ want to? Making Bells was already not that easy, and to lower spawn rate for bugs and fish is frankly disgusting. It shouldn't be any of their business how we consumers play a game we _paid_ for. And mind you, this is a $60 game, not a mobile phone app in which we're at the mercy of the game developer and their poor choice of updates. The idea that any game developer could take _away_ from my game play is unacceptable, and something must be done before Nintendo ruins the game entirely.
> 
> If you answer yes, what's going to stop other game developers from overreaching in various games, apps, and other technology? Do you really want to succumb to their power and hand over that freedom?


I don't like anything about the current patch (nerfs). However, you're confused. They're not ripping away features, they're patching the game; nerfing and fine tuning the game so that it reaches the standard that they want for the game. The developers noticed that bell making exceeded the speed at which they had originally intended and they decided to nerf the rates to fall more inline with their original vision. That's what a patch is. After games go live these days, developers have a much larger audience that's testing their game so they can see a broader scope of the features they put in the game; this allows them to make the necessary changes. 

Do you also classify changes to fighting games to be features being removed?


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 28, 2020)

Nerfing spawn rates is not revoking a feature, it’s balancing the game the way they intend it to work. Post-release nerfs/buffs and overall balancing are things that happen in modern games. _Usually _it’s competitive games that have this happen the most often, but it happens in casual games too. It’s part of gaming now, and it will continue to be so.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 28, 2020)

melsi said:


> Yes. You're paying to play the game, you don't get ownership of it. But I'm also used to playing sub based mmos where the games are constantly altered every expansion and patch.


I was kind of thinking this too. I've spent the last 5 years absolutely addicted to an mmo so having monthly patches or so was normal and something we generally looked forward to. You have to trust that the developers are making these changes in order to help improve the game. They typically aren't going to try to change the game in a negative manner.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 28, 2020)

I actually feel like fixing the spawn rates made sense (sorry to all those who disagree).
Some of these bugs were supposed to be rare and they really were not with how often they would spawn.
I still manage to catch a good number of rares though so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I was kind of thinking this too. I've spent the last 5 years absolutely addicted to an mmo so having monthly patches or so was normal and something we generally looked forward to. You have to trust that the developers are making these changes in order to help improve the game. They typically aren't going to try to change the game in a negative manner.


Is it FFXIV? I feel like we need some FFXIV threads on this forum...

...and not even just MMO's - games have been patching and adding and tweaking content even in other mainline games - consoles get patches, many modern Steam games are updated all the time. It's just another part of modern gaming, to be honest.


----------



## bebexd (Apr 28, 2020)

For someone like me who just started to play.. it just seems harder to catch up to everyone else.. 
It sucks but it seems like they can do whatever they want..


----------



## Mairen (Apr 28, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Is it FFXIV? I feel like we need some FFXIV threads on this forum...
> 
> ...and not even just MMO's - games have been patching and adding and tweaking content even in other mainline games - consoles get patches, many modern Steam games are updated all the time. It's just another part of modern gaming, to be honest.


It absolutely was FFXIV! Sadly I haven't been back for over 6 months, but that was a fantastic experience while I did spend time in that world. The updates in that game were super, so I kind of have a positive mindset when it comes to changes in this game as well


----------



## Hay (Apr 28, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> If you answer yes, what's going to stop other game developers from overreaching in various games, apps, and other technology? Do you really want to succumb to their power and hand over that freedom?


I personally dont think its this deep.. it was a bad design to change it but _we _are not the game developers. They have every right to shut off the game and have no one play it. Yes it would cause stuff but besides it.. we arent giving up our freedom. Its a game. We really dont have freedom in games most often. There are patches and coding in place to prevent freedom (aka spawning in items). If there was total freedom, the gamne wouldnt be fun. It would be liek GTA cheat codes where you can spawn in infinite money, furniture, ect.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 28, 2020)

am i happy with the interest? nope since i don't TT it will affect me, it sucks. am i happy with what they did with the bugs? NO, because i feel and yes feel, because of what i am seeing on my own island... and it's seems different with everyone, the nerf bat was too hard with the peacocks and the hairy from hell 8 legged spawn(though not waking up on my doorstep multiple times a night as they get me from behind houses etc is a relief). i totally agree that the peacocks were insane, and they definitely needed to become more rare... but not to the point that despite having now several 100 hybrids(clearing as many other bugs as possible), i get none. i've seen one orchard mantis and 1 atlas moth in the last 2 days. they need to find a happy medium between over-nerfing to fix the balance and of course still keeping them rare, but more than once a week. do i think they were ripping something away or punishing? umm NO! i've been a gamer for over 20 years, every time a new game like this comes out the first few months to a year(for seasonal issues) they will do this balancing... because no testing in the world, compares to once the game is released. gamers are amazing at finding bugs, exploits, and new ways to break things in ways devs and testers never even thought of.

i made 1.38 million this morning, and gee it wasn't with turnips! i fished and fished, and fished... CJ finally showed up, and since i haven't seen him since the tourney... well, i was stacking fish everywhere on my island and i do the same with bugs since 1600 isn't that much storage.


----------



## meo (Apr 28, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I was kind of thinking this too. I've spent the last 5 years absolutely addicted to an mmo so having monthly patches or so was normal and something we generally looked forward to. You have to trust that the developers are making these changes in order to help improve the game. They typically aren't going to try to change the game in a negative manner.



I think also what people need to realize is the amount of involvement they have for a game you essentially are paying a one time fee for.
The base game of a mmo on top of expansions every few years on top of monthly fees to play...and you're paying those fees for the amount of work and upkeep they put into the game.

Even with NL there was content added later and DLC content released. So you got much more than your one time fee and the same really is for NH. Online is optional but even with the membership it's miles cheaper than any others. They've already shown to be releasing regular updates, have shown to put out fixes for bugs, and etc...clearly this game is going to have support by nintendo for a long while to come for the one time fee you paid for 60 (online optional but still 20 annual is nothing and goes to more than just this game).
Rare drops/spawns are supposed to be rare. There's many methods you can use in this game to make money, if you banked on that one method then that's your choice but it's also understandable why they would patch it.

So the tl:dr from all that is...if they wanna patch a spawn rate of rare bugs/fish then sure have at it.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

It's their game, so they are allowed to update it as they see fit.


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm not totally on board with the lower spawn rate-- I think that the rebalance was a little too harsh, in my opinion-- but I think claiming that they're taking away a feature is slightly misrepresenting the situation, as others have said. The spawn rates for bugs were heavily skewed, and that's putting it lightly. 

I definitely think that Nintendo sometimes has a control problem-- a 'we made this game, so you have to play it the way we want you to' mentality -- that causes them to intervene even when it's not really necessary, but developers do have the right to rebalance a game, especially one so skewed towards multiplayer as Animal Crossing. It's not really them taking away a feature so much as it is them realizing that something was not working as they meant it to and stepping in to fix it. Implying that developers shouldn't have the right to touch a game once people have begun to play it is a slippery slope in and of itself-- what about patches and bug fixes? Should they have left the dupe glitch in because people were profiting off of it? I'm not saying this is what you're arguing, but there's definitely another side to this issue.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't know if Nintendo legal "owns" the game after you buy it, and it may vary by country, but I'd argue they shouldn't be allowed to tamper with a product you've already bought without your consent. After all, Nintendo can't come to my house and physically modify my game, so why should they be allowed to digitally modify it without consent? If Nintendo had asked for my consent to agree to reduced bug spawns in exchange for adding Leif, Redd, and other content to my game, I would have grudgingly approved, but Nintendo shouldn't have any right to forcibly modify my game without consent. Online games are different in that updating is a requirement for participating in online play using a service, but you should never be forced to update a solo game unless you agree to it.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 28, 2020)

melsi said:


> I think also what people need to realize is the amount of involvement they have for a game you essentially are paying a one time fee for.
> The base game of a mmo on top of expansions every few years on top of monthly fees to play...and you're paying those fees for the amount of work and upkeep they put into the game.
> 
> Even with NL there was content added later and DLC content released. So you got much more than your one time fee and the same really is for NH. Online is optional but even with the membership it's miles cheaper than any others. They've already shown to be releasing regular updates, have shown to put out fixes for bugs, and etc...clearly this game is going to have support by nintendo for a long while to come for the one time fee you paid for 60 (online optional but still 20 annual is nothing and goes to more than just this game).
> ...


I was thinking about this too!
I truly hope the devs are getting proper compensation for this all. Nintendo is a big company but they also need to fund their many large projects and deal with the current switch shortage losing them income.
For the devs to be so highly dedicated to fixing these bugs/glitches and re balancing the game by paying attention to the content people put online for a game that's only $60??? It's amazing. 
I know people who spend THOUSANDS on f2p mmos. The acnh devs are dedicated and really want to give us a proper and FULL experience with acnh. They could of pre made the patches and ignored all the bugs/balancing issues if they wanted.

I remember waiting months to get a coelacanth in NL. It took me a week in NH. Yeah it might suck for people who dont have these rare bugs/fish yet but..... at the end of the day it increases play time and dedication to continuing these daily tasks.
To have all of the months bugs/fish in 2 days throws me off every time I see someone mention it. Like.. I miss struggling to get certain bugs and fish. Having them fall into my hand isnt as rewarding. I'm thankful they got nerfed so early on and that the devs really want to make sure we can play acnh for years to come.


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 28, 2020)

The fact remains that the bug spawn rates were erroneous at launch. It was essentially a glitch, or a bug (no pun intended). If you don't want Nintendo to update your games and patch errors in the game coding, then they wouldn't be fixing the other bugs that you don't like.

You cannot pick and choose which bugs Nintendo fix and which they don't, based on which ones are beneficial to you.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 28, 2020)

daisyy said:


> feel like this is a bit of a misleading title, i don't think they revoked features - they fixed spawn rates. revoking features would be like taking away redd's or leif...



I feel the same way. I do agree that lowering interest was uncalled for, but I wouldn't say they removed features out of the game.


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 28, 2020)

1) Game rebalancing is not the same thing as removing a feature.

2) Like it or not, adhere to it or not, "slow living"/ long-term gameplay is an aim of the series. If most players, even lazy ones like me, can accrue absurd amounts of wealth and completely pay off their homes in less than a month, that's an imbalance, and one that contradicts a tenet of the game's design. That doesn't mean players who really hustle shouldn't be able to achieve that, but that _average and very casual players_ should not be able to achieve those milestones so quickly. Like, when something is too good NOT to do, that's poor game balance.

3) I actually kinda hate Nintendo for the most part, but I see the wisdom of their choice in this case. They need to priortize the long-term health of the game. Again, this is not about power players, but the average and very casual players who comprise the majority.

4) "I bought it therefore I can do whatever I want with it" is simplistic reasoning that has not been operative in game production in a looooong time, if it ever was. Even a grandaddy sandbox series like the Elder Scrolls, whose entire premise is "Live another life in another world," has limitations in place to ensure folks can 1) experience some level of challenge,  2) experiment with multiple play styles to overcome those challenges/experience the game differently, and 3) will play the game for a long time.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 28, 2020)

melsi said:


> Yes. You're paying to play the game, you don't get ownership of it. But I'm also used to playing sub based mmos where the games are constantly altered every expansion and patch.





Mairen said:


> I was kind of thinking this too. I've spent the last 5 years absolutely addicted to an mmo so having monthly patches or so was normal and something we generally looked forward to. You have to trust that the developers are making these changes in order to help improve the game. They typically aren't going to try to change the game in a negative manner.





Llunavale said:


> Is it FFXIV? I feel like we need some FFXIV threads on this forum...
> 
> ...and not even just MMO's - games have been patching and adding and tweaking content even in other mainline games - consoles get patches, many modern Steam games are updated all the time. It's just another part of modern gaming, to be honest.


both versions of evercrack... it's a constant nerf/stealth-nerf/oops we broke something...


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 28, 2020)

If lowering the spawn rate is revoking features, then does that mean that changing villager dialogue during Bunny Day week to lower the chances of them talking about Bunny Day revoking villager dialog options? Both examples are balancing changes that Nintendo must have done during the patch and are both things that I have encountered.


----------



## meo (Apr 28, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> I was thinking about this too!
> I truly hope the devs are getting proper compensation for this all. Nintendo is a big company but they also need to fund their many large projects and deal with the current switch shortage losing them income.
> For the devs to be so highly dedicated to fixing these bugs/glitches and re balancing the game by paying attention to the content people put online for a game that's only $60??? It's amazing.
> I know people who spend THOUSANDS on f2p mmos. The acnh devs are dedicated and really want to give us a proper and FULL experience with acnh. They could of pre made the patches and ignored all the bugs/balancing issues if they wanted.
> ...


Definitely agree. Getting the rare fish felt way too easy. Especially when they've already introduced bait which already gives you an added boost to farm with.
I think people also need to separate Nintendo's intention from the game from the online community. Nintendo isn't keeping tabs on trading communities with prices that have been extremely inflated. It's unfortunate but it's out of their hands.
Animal crossing has always been a game of leisure with progression being gradual. Nintendo has clearly made it a stance to not mind timetraveling to progress faster but using in game functions to make large quantities of bells easily has always been attempted to be fixed over time. Your only feats of strength (accomplishments) in this game are honestly you museum/encyclopedia/gold tools. It's not a feat if you caught every rare for the season in a few days.


----------



## Mephala (Apr 28, 2020)

Personally the interest rate thing doesn't bother me, I rarely have enough in my bank anyway to build much noticeable interest, lol. I spend too much on bridges and inclines. 

As for changing spawn rates, that was a needed fix imo. Being able to catch tarantulas so easily, peacock butterflies everywhere, etc. just ruined the fun. I WANT rare bugs and fish to be rare so I actually feel excited to find one. And I want money-making to be slow so the game is playable for longer. Being rich super quick and immediately paying off all mortgages is so boring. 

Turnips aren't the only viable way to make money. You can still grind red snappers, beetles in the summer, and all the other old tricks that were commonly used in past titles. Heck, the fact that C.J and Flick come along makes it even easier to make money in NH using fishing and bug catching compared to past games! 

So yeah, basically I don't mind the changes they've made.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know if Nintendo legal "owns" the game after you buy it, and it may vary by country, but I'd argue they shouldn't be allowed to tamper with a product you've already bought without your consent.



TBF, you were not obligated to update the game. You could have kept the game in its v1.0.0 state you paid for.


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 28, 2020)

Mephala said:


> Personally the interest rate thing doesn't bother me, I rarely have enough in my bank anyway to build much noticeable interest, lol. I spend too much on bridges and inclines.
> 
> As for changing spawn rates, that was a needed fix imo. Being able to catch tarantulas so easily, peacock butterflies everywhere, etc. just ruined the fun. I WANT rare bugs and fish to be rare so I actually feel excited to find one. And I want money-making to be slow so the game is playable for longer. Being rich super quick and immediately paying off all mortgages is so boring.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly! It is easier to make money in New Horizons than it ever was in the other AC games, from the way they have incentivized core money making/gameplay elements like fishing, bug-hunting and crafting. For folks like me who aren't interested in regularly playing the stalk market, these new incentives are great and they contribute to the long-term appeal of the game.


----------



## mystery (Apr 28, 2020)

Absolutely, they made the game It’s there creation so they dictate what goes into the update. Sure it’s not what a fair amount of people wanted but that’s a different matter. If you don’t like the update you have the option of not updating and waiting to see what the patch notes bring, not to say you wouldn’t miss out on updates but it’s an option.

edit: the thing about games is they are essentially software you rent from the developer you don’t actually own anything more than a license as long as they don’t change the core of the game so much as it’s false advertising there isn’t allot you can do.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 28, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> TBF, you were not obligated to update the game. You could have kept the game in its v1.0.0 state you paid for.


Yeah, it prompts you to install updates. It never forces them afaik? So you could literally not patch and still have those "features" in place.

also a glitch isn't a feature unless you are bethesda and even then, lol.


----------



## Que (Apr 28, 2020)

In games, patches are a thing. Especially in online multiplayer games, patches tend to be a weekly or at most a monthly thing - and when it's required. Patches are there to fix, change or balance the game, and of course they'll patch out things that were unintended to happen. They balanced the spawn rates, they fixed the dupe glitch, they changed the bank interest, and none of it was to harm anyone - just to make the game the experience they intended for the game.

It's a LOT easier to make money in ACNH than any other game, along with the fact TT has barely any consequences and villagers are a lot easier to find.

If you had enough money to get 99k out of a month of bank interest, then that 99k would make no difference to you unless you TT which also isn't intended for you to do. If you didn't, then the bank interest would've been significantly less regardless, and it's easily achievable with an inventory of fish to get the same amount. Only way to have truly been able to exploit the old interest rate was to TT until you were rolling in dough - which was unintentional. So yeah, patched out;


----------



## MegaExploit (Apr 28, 2020)

I would have to disagree to some extent. Fixing bug or fish spawns that allow players to farm the expensive bugs and fish should be fixed because that's not how they intended for things like that to happen, they should rather limit the spawns or change how much they sell for. I also wouldn't call fish and bugs spawns a "feature" either. But I do agree if they start removing actual features of the game then I agree they shouldn't, but they haven't done that yet and I can't imagine them doing it in the first place.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> also a glitch isn't a feature unless you are bethesda and even then, lol.



_Todd Howard wants to know your location_


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah I agree they shouldn’t take things away, especially since we paid for the game and it’s not a free mobile app. But I’m also glad that they have the capability to give us new features


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 28, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> also a glitch isn't a feature unless you are bethesda and even then, lol.




I am laughing at this comment from the Whiterun prison where I am rotting after a horse reported my crimes.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 28, 2020)

It doesn't bother me nearly as much as it bothers other people...but, I honestly just don't really understand the intended outcome of things like the bug patch. It would seem to me, that the players who don't time-travel, and need to rely on the daily resources of their islands would be harmed more by that than the "cheaters" would be. Besides, the flaw with treating the Animal Crossing "economy" like it's a tangible thing (when a lot of people like to play completely solo, and the "economy" shouldn't affect them at all).


----------



## Jacob (Apr 28, 2020)

Normally I would say since they made the game they can do whatever they want to patch it up, but I think lowering the ABD interest rates was a questionable choice. That was maybe the one patch they made so far that feels like they took away a +positive feature of the game, and now the interest does very little, especially for those that don't time travel. Excessive time travelers can still make a lot of bells off of it, as there doesn't seem to be a cap on how far you can time travel in a day, so I'm not sure what they were trying to prevent.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm going to be really honest here.... I can't help but feel like the people upset at the spawn rate fix have never actually played an online game before. Nintendo is not overreaching here and it doesn't have to be some doomsday type of thing where they'll "ruin" the game some day. The point is simple.... Nintendo screwed up the spawn rates. The "rare" bugs were spawning so commonly that they weren't even rare anymore by any means. They were, at best, common or uncommon spawn rates.

Developers are not perfect. They are not gods. They will make a mistake in the development of a game that may not be caught until public release, but that doesn't mean they're doing it to hurt anyone personally. It just means they're trying to balance the game and the spawn rates, which is a good thing. The rare fish were so much harder to find than the rare bugs, it was sad. I'm glad they've fixed it.


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 28, 2020)

No features have been removed from the game. This is a completely normal change in the world of live-service for video games, they identified instances where high amounts of in-game bells were coming into the game and made changes in hopes of improving the economy. It's likely they had metrics for where bells were coming in and where they were leaving and just made some adjustments.

What even is this thread? Are we arguing that they should have been unable to fix the duplication glitch? Have some of you never played an MMO before?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2020)

This is just my personal opinion, but I am *simply satisfied* to see that the grass deterioration feature has been removed.
Anything else that either *differs or has been brought back from previous games* is just the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Normally I would say since they made the game they can do whatever they want to patch it up, but I think lowering the ABD interest rates was a questionable choice. That was maybe the one patch they made so far that feels like they took away a +positive feature of the game, and now the interest does very little, especially for those that don't time travel. Excessive time travelers can still make a lot of bells off of it, as there doesn't seem to be a cap on time traveling so I'm not sure what they were trying to prevent.



Agreed. What am I supposed to do with 9,999 bells a month? Gee, in 9 more months I can afford a log bridge.


----------



## Lars (Apr 28, 2020)

They choose how the game is made and played.

and than we can choose to either play, or not play said game.

it's their game, they can do whatever they like with it.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 28, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I was a bit disappointed that they nerfed the spawn rate of the pea butterflies. But it was broken. I couldn't even find common butterflies properly and I was always terrified about getting killed by tarantulas at night.

In New Leaf, the tarantulas were rare enough that you would only get 1 once in a while... Not a bajillion little devils trying to ambush you when you went out at night.


----------



## Edge (Apr 28, 2020)

Revoke features I hope they don’t, but I feel ”revoke” is not the most accurate word to use. Nintendo adjusted spawn rates. Other companies do similar things.


----------



## Mephala (Apr 28, 2020)

Airi-chan said:


> I'm going to be really honest here.... I can't help but feel like the people upset at the spawn rate fix have never actually played an online game before. Nintendo is not overreaching here and it doesn't have to be some doomsday type of thing where they'll "ruin" the game some day. The point is simple.... Nintendo screwed up the spawn rates. The "rare" bugs were spawning so commonly that they weren't even rare anymore by any means. They were, at best, common or uncommon spawn rates.
> 
> Developers are not perfect. They are not gods. They will make a mistake in the development of a game that may not be caught until public release, but that doesn't mean they're doing it to hurt anyone personally. It just means they're trying to balance the game and the spawn rates, which is a good thing. The rare fish were so much harder to find than the rare bugs, it was sad. I'm glad they've fixed it.



Totally agree! I think because AC is such a well-known title, a massive amount of its players are casual gamers that don't have an interest in other types of games/haven't ever played many others. It seems like many AC fans just aren't aware that regular patches and updates are a fundamental part of the vast majority of online games and have been for _years_.

For example, all my RL friends who play AC haven't ever played any other video games except maybe Pokémon. Nothing wrong with that at all, but I think people should research the games they're buying before complaining that it's being updated and patched.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 28, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> This is just my personal opinion, but I am *simply satisfied* to see that the grass deterioration feature has been removed.
> Anything else that either *differs or has been brought back from previous games* is just the icing on the cake for me.



Ok but honestly this is a mood. I hate grass deterioration so much in New Leaf.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 28, 2020)

they didn't revoke any features, they fixed an unbalanced spawn rate. that is not what it means to "revoke" something. pea butterflies are supposed to be rare but i would find them constantly. and making bells is really pretty easy in this game...between bugs, fish, seashells, non-native fruit trees, money rocks, money trees, hot items, and the stalk market...you should be making steady bells. especially on days when flick or c.j comes, it's insanely easy to make thousands upon thousands of bells.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm fine with the spawn rate adjustment. Honestly, it was probably fair, considering the values and spawn rates of other things.

The interest rate adjustment for the ABD was dumb though. Like others said, that hurts non-TTers more than it hurts TTers. And for non-TTers, it's not like the original interest rate was even high.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 28, 2020)

they didnt revoke any features, the game still has bugs


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 28, 2020)

moonrose said:


> they didnt revoke any features, the game still has bugs



Can't take away all of the bugs, or the lazy villagers won't have any more bugs in their floors.


----------



## kikoola (Apr 28, 2020)

Resetti should delete a player's entire save file if they time travel more than 3 times.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 28, 2020)

In all the years I played New Leaf, which was around 5-6 years, I found maybe 5 tarantulas. Of course that could just be no luck on my side, but finding 30-40 per mystery island on one night seems pretty out of tune. Also I had around 2-3 blue flowers on my island and always 1-2 peacock butterflies around them so it was SO easy to get them. I think it just makes sense to keep the rare bugs rare, I wouldn't mind them doing the same to the fish like the oarfish and coelacanth as well since they (to me!!) don't feel special at all, especially compared to NL.


----------



## Lucile (Apr 28, 2020)

"Should Nintendo really be allowed to [...] " --> Well ... as they are the ones creating the game they don't need permission. So yes, they are"allowed to" do whatever they want. Plus they didn't do it in order to "punish" anyone. I think AC games are beautiful games that teach you, amongst other things, PATIENCE, especially for this one. They are games meant to be played real time and I think to lower the spawn rate was an attempt to make the game even closer to reality, with rare bugs that are actually rare.

Sure making bells takes time, and patience, but so does it in ACNL if you don't use the island trick.

And for the ones who don't want to wait you have HHD or Pocket Camp.

If this kind of slow, real-life-like game is not for you, no one forces you to spend 60$ on it.

I've seen people on tumblr organizing giveawaways to celebrate the completion of their island ??? () how is this even possible to claim having finished the game when not even one year has passed and you've not taken part in all the events ?

I really think some people are not playing this game for the good reasons.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 28, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know if Nintendo legal "owns" the game after you buy it, and it may vary by country, but I'd argue they shouldn't be allowed to tamper with a product you've already bought without your consent. After all, Nintendo can't come to my house and physically modify my game, so why should they be allowed to digitally modify it without consent? If Nintendo had asked for my consent to agree to reduced bug spawns in exchange for adding Leif, Redd, and other content to my game, I would have grudgingly approved, but Nintendo shouldn't have any right to forcibly modify my game without consent. Online games are different in that updating is a requirement for participating in online play using a service, but you should never be forced to update a solo game unless you agree to it.



you already approved it by buying a copy of the game. when you open your switch they force you to update the game to access some features like online play before playing, like on many other games and systems. if you don't want access to these extra features or if you don't have an online membership then its no problem. 

Nintendo can't come to your doors and take away the physical copy of the game lol that would be illegal, but by downloading the game on your switch digitally or physically, you're basically at the mercy of Nintendo's whims developments and updates, including the system itself.


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 28, 2020)

Am I a little bummed that the spawn rates were decreased? Sure. I was making bank off of peacock butterflies. However, as someone who's been playing since the GC days, I knew that something wasn't right about the number of them I was seeing. I would literally walk by my plaza and like four of them would be flying around at the same time when they're supposed to be rare.

A big part of AC is that some bugs and fish are harder to find, and therefore worth more money. While it was cool to be able to catch so many and sell them, it's not the way the game is intended to be played. Plus, I think the feeling you get when you finally catch that rare bug or fish you've spent days looking for is better than having everything basically being handed to you. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Queen Greene (Apr 28, 2020)

I have my gripes about this game like anyone else, but it also does a lot of things right.

That being said, EULA exists for a reason. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PikaPika19 (Apr 28, 2020)

I think they should be allowed to patch things like spawn rates (that's not "revoking a feature", per se).  But I voted no for things like straight up removing an important/major feature.  Like, let's say they one day decided to completely remove Nook's Cranny or Able Sisters' from the game, I'd be against that completely.  (I'm still a little salty over the fact that Re-tail isn't in the game.  But maybe they'll add it in a future update!)

Also, I think the whole decrease in "interest earned" was kind of a poor choice on their part.  It's nerfed to a point where it's really not useful anymore.


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)

it’s not fair but unfortunately, they can do whatever they want.

but, i’d like to point out something that i’ve said before - while peacock butterflies and tarantulas were a reliable source of income, i’d like to remind you that they are _rare_ bugs and their spawn rate being decreased to what it should’ve been from the beginning is not nintendo trying to force you into anything or ruin your game. 

their spawn rate was never that high in any of the previous games, why do you think that should change now? the stalk market has always been a huge source of income for a lot of players and nintendo isn’t necessarily trying to force you into it. nerfing the spawn rates of expensive bugs and fish is not nintendo robbing you of anything - it’s them making the game as it’s always been and for the record, you should not be able to obtain a pocketful of a bug that sells for 2,500 bells (more if you sell to flick) in a matter of minutes.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 28, 2020)

I believe the word you were looking for is "refine," not revoke. And absolutely, Nintendo has every right to refine their game to best fit the style of play they intended. This isn't Minecraft after all.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 28, 2020)

There's a difference between patching glitches and changing game design choices. The old interest rates and bug spawn rates were not "glitches" or "mistakes". They were intentional game design choices good or bad. Abusing interest has been a thing since WW; were the developers born yesterday and didn't realize this could be exploited until over a month into the game? The old bug spawn rate was also by design. Did the developers not play-test this game and realize "Damn, there are a lot of tarantulas and peacock butterflies spawning"? (Given the amount of glitches in this game, maybe they didn't actually play-test NH very much.)

For an analogy, can you imagine if Game Freak had regular updates that modify and nerf Pokemon stats, types, abilities, moves, etc. to make the games more "balanced"? People would be outraged. Even though Game Freak makes a lot of bad design choices with Pokemon games, they are intentional and once the games are released, players expect things to stay the same. Patching glitches that harm the playing experience is one thing, but developers trying to have "do-overs" on design choices because they didn't play out the way they intended is another.

The whole point Animal Crossing is that there is no intended way to play the game. Why the hell does Nintendo care if people abuse interest or bug spawn rates to make bells quickly? They don't seem to care much at all if people time travel. People abused the island in NL to make tons of bells and that was never changed in an update. So it's confusing why they are all of the sudden intervening and trying to get people to make bells a certain way (such as paying for Nintendo Online to buy/sell turnips).

Nintendo can make modifications to the games via updates, and we can voice our displeasure at some of the changes made in those updates. The interest or bug spawn nerfs are not going to make or break the game for me, but if Nintendo makes a habit of modifying game design elements, this may be the last AC game I buy.


----------



## Koala92 (Apr 28, 2020)

This isn’t a new thing in gaming, at all. Yes they can patch, nerf, and buff the game as they please. Also as many people have said, it was way too easy to catch rare bugs and rare fish.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2020)

It's their game and they can do whatever they please with it. I wouldn't come into your home demanding you to do certain things with the design/furniture. Let them own the game they own


----------



## Sheando (Apr 28, 2020)

I don’t mind that they nerfed the spawn rates, but I wish it hadn’t been so extreme. I literally haven’t seen any peacock butterflies since the update. Not even one during hours of daily gameplay. The rates were initially unbalanced, but it would be nice if bugs were still a viable method of income acquisition. I ENJOY catching bugs. I don’t want to obsess over turnip purchases to make money.


----------



## aibo (Apr 28, 2020)

I think the bigger issue is a lack of an update timeline so you know what you’re buying when you purchase the game rather than post-launch patches- which have existed in the video game industry for decades now.

Games as a service is the world we live in today. It is what it is. You can buy into it or you can skip it. I’m not happy about it it either.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't know why people here keep saying it's Nintendo's game like they're the landlord and we're the tenants. They may be legally be the landlords of their game, but I don't understand why people would be okay or happy with that relationship as consumers.

Maybe I'm old-school, but when I buy a video game, I consider it my video game, not the developers' game. I know there are legal restrictions like I can't copy and sell the game as my own, but as a consumer I feel like it's my right to play the game however I want or even take the disk or cartridge and smash it with a hammer if I want. I can also sell my copy of the game to someone else. So in most ways, my copy of the game is my game once I purchase it.

When the OP asked "Do you really want to succumb to their power and hand over that freedom?", I didn't expect so many people to answer "Yes, please!"


----------



## aibo (Apr 28, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know why people here keep saying it's Nintendo's game like they're the landlord and we're the tenants. They may be legally be the landlords of their game, but I don't understand why people would be okay or happy with that relationship as consumers.
> 
> Maybe I'm old-school, but when I buy a video game, I consider it my video game, not the developers' game. I know there are legal restrictions like I can't copy and sell the game as my own, but as a consumer I feel like it's my right to play the game however I want or even take the disk or cartridge and smash it with a hammer if I want. I can also sell my copy of the game to someone else. So in most ways, my copy of the game is my game once I purchase it.
> 
> When the OP asked "Do you really want to succumb to their power and hand over that freedom?", I didn't expect so many people to answer "Yes, please!"


I get the sentiment here, but I’m not sure I understand. What about Animal Crossing: New Horizons inhibits you from playing it however you want, selling the cart, or smashing it into pieces?
I think you might *really* be complaining about the content not being included in the game from the get go and instead being filed out later in updates, perhaps? But that’s not what you or OP said, at least not directly.

Post-launch patches have existed for decades now- there were even patches for cartridge games like Pokémon FireRed and LeafGreen.


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2020)

I vote YES<<<<<<<<<<<<<
They made the game. If the developers wanted lower spawn rates and they realized they messed up, then oh well.
Games need balance. Have you ever played a game when it was broken and if it would have never been fixed, the community would suffer tremendously?

You might as well be against them patching the duping glitch a few days after release.
Im not saying that lowering spawn rates will fix anything because I doubt that it was broken in the first place, but what I am saying is that the devs have their reasons to make changes that people might not see.

They have employees that specialize in game mechanics and coding that get a paid a lot of money to do so. Let them do the work and If you dont like it, well, tough.

Also "succumb to their power", "Hand over that freedom"? We are paying for a video game. Basically, somebody else's project. This is not your project nor is it mine. If I create a game and I decide something is a better fit a certain way, then of course I am going to change it. Every gamer knows how it works in this day and age. Patches are common and almost everything is subject to change. Its not like you bought the game knowing the bug spawn rates, nor they were advertised at that specific rate.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 28, 2020)

I had to catch two 1000 bell bugs instead of one 2000 bell bug.

I'm throwing my Switch in the trash, pooping on it and then filing a lawsuit against Nintendo.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I was kinda confused at the frequency in which peacock butterflies would spawn. While I did make bank off of them, it just didn't really make any sense for them to be spawning that often. They're supposed to be a butterfly that's closer to the rear side of the spectrum, and I think that's probably why Nintendo nerfed their spawn rate.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 28, 2020)

I feel like I must be doing something wrong now haha because I never noticed an abundance of peacock butterflies or tarantulas before. Typically I’d see about three a day which seemed about right to me, but I’ve been playing less here lately so I can’t say whether I’ve noticed a difference in spawn rates.

If it was done to balance the game as people are saying I see no problem with it. I’d rather the rare creatures actually be rare.


----------



## ThePondGirl (Apr 28, 2020)

I feel like you see this attitude come up a lot more with animal crossing, for example, and a lot less with games like Splatoon. Yes, it’s true that due to the online nature of Splatoon, balance patches are more expected, but we’ve never had an animal crossing economy as big as this one. I've never seen an animal crossing game as connected as this one, so I think it’s natural to see more balance patches as you go further and further online. And I don’t think that letting Nintendo do this is going to lead them to remove integral parts of the game- I mean, there’s literally no point to it. They already coded it. The way I see it, this is no different than them patching out the dupe glitch.


----------



## Zander (Apr 28, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> It doesn't matter much if it was supposed to be a "fix" because the fact stands that the spawn rate has been the way it is since the game came out. They shouldn't be able to reach into my game and just take whatever they want. The little control freaks they are should not have the ability to force people to play the game the way THEY want them to.
> 
> And just because they are currently allowed, does not mean they _should_ be. It may be a video game but I shouldn't be forced to change my game play on their account.


It isnt your game.  You dont own it.  You own the right to play it, and that is it.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 28, 2020)

Is this a serious question or is op trolling?

like.....yes they have every right to release updates and patches to fix things. thats kind of how it works in every game ever lol...

if this is for real I'm shocked you are so ticked off about it.
I'd be far more mad at a game if the devs didn't care enough to continue to release patches and updates when needed.

And I'm not quite sure what you mean when you refer to us handing over our "freedom."
Our "freedom" is to be able to play their game the way they present it, and if we don't like it, we are "free" to stop playing


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 28, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Is this a serious question or is op trolling?
> 
> like.....yes they have every right to release updates and patches to fix things. thats kind of how it works in every game ever lol...
> 
> ...


Are you trolling? There was no such thing as downloadable patches or updates in games from the early 2000's going back, and some of those games were among the best ever. Even NL didn't have many major patches or rolling updates other than WA, and that game was released less than a decade ago. At least for AC games, Nintendo is being a lot more paternalistic with NH than any of the previous AC games. The idea that Nintendo forcing us to wait for holidays or work harder to get bells is a blessing that we should be praising them for is laughable. In all of the previous AC games, if you didn't want to have Toy Day in July, you could just, you know, not TT to Toy Day in July. Now you don't even have the option to TT to Toy Day in July. Given the precedent set in the the previous AC games, you should have the freedom to ruin your own playing experience by TTing to all of the major holidays right away. Developers should not treat their players like children and try to save people from themselves.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 28, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I feel like I must be doing something wrong now haha because I never noticed an abundance of peacock butterflies or tarantulas before. Typically I’d see about three a day which seemed about right to me, but I’ve been playing less here lately so I can’t say whether I’ve noticed a difference in spawn rates.
> 
> If it was done to balance the game as people are saying I see no problem with it. I’d rather the rare creatures actually be rare.



I think it's a hybrid flower thing in the case of the peacock butterflies. I had a lot of blues going and man my field was C-O-V-E-R-E-D in them. I wasn't even fishing anymore. Just swooping through my flower gardens once or twice a day and racking up a quick 200k in 10 or 15 minutes.

It was soooo broken lol.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 28, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Are you trolling? There was no such thing as downloadable patches or updates in games from the early 2000's going back, and some of those games were among the best ever. Even NL didn't have many major patches or rolling updates other than WA, and that game was released less than a decade ago. At least for AC games, Nintendo is being a lot more paternalistic with NH than any of the previous AC games. The idea that Nintendo forcing us to wait for holidays or work harder to get bells is a blessing that we should be praising them for is laughable. In all of the previous AC games, if you didn't want to have Toy Day in July, you could just, you know, not TT to Toy Day in July. Now you don't even have the option to TT to Toy Day in July. Given the precedent set in the the previous AC games, you should have the freedom to ruin your own playing experience by TTing to all of the major holidays right away. Developers should not treat their players like children and try to save people from themselves.


Sorry that you managed to misinterpret my original statement (although I admit it was broad and hyperbolic to say "every game ever")
but I'm obviously not (at least I assumed it was obvious) referring to games released in the year 2000...  -_-


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 28, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> Should Nintendo really be allowed to rip features away to punish everyone for playing the game the way _they_ want to? Making Bells was already not that easy, and to lower spawn rate for bugs and fish is frankly disgusting. It shouldn't be any of their business how we consumers play a game we _paid_ for. And mind you, this is a $60 game, not a mobile phone app in which we're at the mercy of the game developer and their poor choice of updates. The idea that any game developer could take _away_ from my game play is unacceptable, and something must be done before Nintendo ruins the game entirely.
> 
> If you answer yes, what's going to stop other game developers from overreaching in various games, apps, and other technology? Do you really want to succumb to their power and hand over that freedom?




I understand your point.

Connecting your game to the Internet, where the game can be “updated,” makes you the consumer and gameplayer in agreement with the manufacturer’s terms.

So, why is this happening?

One can give an explanation that is about the enjoyment and fairness of the game.

I look at this differently.

I think it’s because “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” is new and Nintendo wants to _stretch it_—for the better part of ten years—to sustain interests for gameplayers to continue actively playing “New Horizons.”

There were people who, in the U.S., played “New Leaf” with its release in 2013 and were done by 2015. That was just before “Happy Home Designer,” in September 2015, with the start of the four series of regular villagers’ amiibo cards, and a year before “Welcome amiibo” was introduced in “New Leaf.” And, yes, “Welcome amiibo” was in much design to sustain gameplayers’ interests with continuing to play “New Leaf” for however much longer. (Those amiibo cards gave a player control for _which_ villagers lives in a given town.)

So, “New Horizons” was released on March 20, 2020.

Do you think Nintendo—with the millions it cost for the creation, design, development, and manufacturing of “New Horizons”—wants people to be fulfilled and done with the game perhaps as early as Year #01 of its release? Year #02 can be enough for a number of people.

Nintendo wants people playing “New Horizons” throughout the majority—or even the entirety—of this new decade of the 2020s. It takes time to create, design, and develop a new game. This is especially the case with a game that is established, with one version after the next, and is meticulous in its details. So, Nintendo does not want to have to turn around—say in 2023, 2024, or 2025—and release a new “Animal Crossing: New _Whatever_.” (This is also in consideration Nintendo has other titles it creates, designs, develops, and manufactures.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I mean... yes? It's their game, they can do what they want with it?


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Are you trolling? There was no such thing as downloadable patches or updates in games from the early 2000's going back, and some of those games were among the best ever. Even NL didn't have many major patches or rolling updates other than WA, and that game was released less than a decade ago. At least for AC games, Nintendo is being a lot more paternalistic with NH than any of the previous AC games. The idea that Nintendo forcing us to wait for holidays or work harder to get bells is a blessing that we should be praising them for is laughable. In all of the previous AC games, if you didn't want to have Toy Day in July, you could just, you know, not TT to Toy Day in July. Now you don't even have the option to TT to Toy Day in July. Given the precedent set in the the previous AC games, you should have the freedom to ruin your own playing experience by TTing to all of the major holidays right away. Developers should not treat their players like children and try to save people from themselves.


The devs are not treating us like children, and its not anybody else's problem but your own if you feel like a child _because_ of what the devs do.

Its wonderful that events are time locked. They are called _events _for a reason. It gives me a reason to come back in the future.


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 28, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know why people here keep saying it's Nintendo's game like they're the landlord and we're the tenants. They may be legally be the landlords of their game, but I don't understand why people would be okay or happy with that relationship as consumers.
> 
> Maybe I'm old-school, but when I buy a video game, I consider it my video game, not the developers' game. I know there are legal restrictions like I can't copy and sell the game as my own, but as a consumer I feel like it's my right to play the game however I want or even take the disk or cartridge and smash it with a hammer if I want. I can also sell my copy of the game to someone else. So in most ways, my copy of the game is my game once I purchase it.
> 
> When the OP asked "Do you really want to succumb to their power and hand over that freedom?", I didn't expect so many people to answer "Yes, please!"


I was unaware that Nintendo removed my ability to catch and sell insects. 

And, in most ways, the game you purchased is not your own. Sure, you can do what you like with its physical host- sell it, crush it with a hammer or just play it. But the bits that matter most, indeed the bits you likely bought it for in the first place- the intellectual property and everything sheltered under that umbrella like assets, coding and dialogue - are not yours in any way and you are not entitled to them beyond the right to experience them, just like a movie or a book. So I don't really get this argument that folks are somehow kowtowing to The Man by not crying about the rebalancing (not removal) of a feature, but okay.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m not sure it matters now tbh. You paid for the game, Nintendo already have your money. If Nintendo decide to take something away (or tweak it which is basically what they did for spawn rates - they didn’t actually take them away) and you decide you don’t like it and stop playing, well then it doesn’t effect Nintendo in the slightest. 

Whether we think it’s right or wrong, Nintendo can do what ever they want cause they already have the sales.

But just for my personal opinion, for whatever it counts, I can’t say I’ve noticed the decreased bug spawns that much. It’s not particularly affected my gameplay tbh so I don’t really mind it.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 28, 2020)

"Allowed" by whom? Who is going to stop them? I'm wondering what the recourse is here and what authority is going to tell this video game company to stop rebalancing its online game. I mean, it isn't the consumer. Ninty already has your wallet vote, since you bought the game. 

It's really not hard to make bells, anyway, and I'm only playing a bit a day right now. This was not a game-breaking change.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 28, 2020)

It is _their _game, so obviously they have that right. I think if they were taking away MAIN features (like completely removing the museum) or something that'd be one thing, but making minor changes to try to maintain the online economy is their choice and it's on them to control it to start with so idk


----------



## Antonio (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, Nintendo fixing their games from unbalanced spawn rates satisfies me on another level.


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 28, 2020)

Ok bug/fish spawns aside what about the duping trick? I never did it but was it hurting them to let people do it? No. Or how about in new leaf when people found ways to go outside the boundaries and they stopped that? That wasn't hurting anyone and it was fun for the players. Again not some thing I did but only because I found out too late. I just think if it's not hurting anyone and players want to do it let them. As for the stalk market it's a pain. I'm doing it now but this will be my last week because I work and it's a nuisance taking the switch with me to check the a.m. prices. And I'm sure some folks cant check it at work and kids cant check at school(maybe at lunch dk). Point is its not really doable for a lot of us. And I've looked at going to other peoples islands like on turnip.exchange and such but most people are asking insane prices to let someone come sell turnips.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 28, 2020)

They can but they shouldn't

A lot of people seem to be a little...bootlicking in this thread lol but honestly? they didn't do this with new leaf why are they doing it with new horizons? its annoying let me play the game i want LOL


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 28, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> I think it's a hybrid flower thing in the case of the peacock butterflies. I had a lot of blues going and man my field was C-O-V-E-R-E-D in them. I wasn't even fishing anymore. Just swooping through my flower gardens once or twice a day and racking up a quick 200k in 10 or 15 minutes.
> 
> It was soooo broken lol.


Wow that’s crazy haha. But you’re probably right, up until a couple days ago I only had one black lily for the blue/purple/black needed to spawn them.

No wonder people have been able to put down crazy amounts of bells on things lmao. I wonder if people using the island to rack up bells with the beetles is part of the reason it didn’t return in the same form in NH?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 28, 2020)

I think they're just tryna be more active in balancing the game and finding what works best. I don't think Nintendo means to take away anyone's fun. Honestly I didn't even notice the different spawn rate until I saw someone on here mention it. Even then I am unsure. With fish you can easily just use fish bait - maybe they should come out with several bug bait types? That would be amazing.

But yeah, this game is a work in progress, and I bet we will see a lot of updates with balance changes in them


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 28, 2020)

Depends. They should be able to revoke features if they're game-breaking, exploited, or unintended.

But the nerfs that you mentioned are not revoked features.

Lowering the spawn of rare critters is logical. They just weren't rare. Emperor butterflies and peacock butterflies appeared as often as ants do to rotten turnips, especially peacock butterflies. I barely even think its to deter time travelers (which I thought Nintendo had said were perfectly alright, anyways), and is instead supposed to add balance to a trading-centric game. If you think of it from a trading perspective, more things to make money makes higher prices for everything, because the lower-end of the high-bell range becomes obsolete when absolutely EVERYONE has that amount of bells.

You act like Nintendo is stripping away everything enjoyable about the game when all it was was a spawn tweak. Other games do this all the time! MMOs tweak drop rates of certain items, remastered versions of games may change entire areas. Tweaks are allowed to be made for the balance of the game. I have little to say about the interest tweak, but I don't think it even really matters.

Turnips aren't even the only way to make money, still. You can still just catch a bunch of fish or bugs and sell em to CJ or Flick when they're on your island. Or, just spend a day doing that normally and sell whatever you catch to Timmy and Tommy. An average day can net you a lot of bells, the issue is that people don't want to work for their bells as much. Which is fine, play the game as you'd like, but at the end of the day a balancing issue shouldn't get your pants all in a bunch in this way.

Sorry if I came off rude in this, I just really don't see what all the hubbub and revolutionary talk is about for a spawn tweak.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 28, 2020)

This is all so laughable... like, even after the patch, bells are so much easier to make in New Horizons than they've ever been before.

Succumbing to their power is also such strange language to use lmao you make it sound like a way bigger problem than it is. You don't have to, anyway. If you don't like what's in the update, don't download it. You can play it just as it was when you bought it if you wanted to. 

These kinds of changes in game play are crucial whether you like them or not. I'm with the half of this thread that believes you're either trolling or you've sincerely never played an online game before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2020)

I do believe the game developers reserve the right to take away a feature from video games no matter how popular they are. And they are in the right to revoke features that have been abused. Nerfing spawn rates - that was only done to balance the game. But taking away features like Club Tortimer and time traveling benefits - the way they’re done has either broke the game or were used in a bad way that many would not approve. They wouldn’t take away features to ruin fun for the others. Besides, if it’s easy to make so many Bells quickly, it would be hard to play longer as you would lose interest quickly.

ACNH wasn’t the first game I played where the developers literally took away a popular feature. I played this one PS3 game called Little Big Planet 2. One of the features that was revoked was the ability to boo levels (which was the negative rating). People have abused that feature to grief or harass other players rather than as used for constructive criticism. What did Media Molecule do? They took away the boo rating, so trolls wouldn’t use it for something malicious or malevolent. The move upset almost everybody at first, stating that they destroyed the criticism system. Then it caused other problems later on. But this is what happens if several people use it for mean purposes only.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 28, 2020)

diamond is unbreakable said:


> This is all so laughable... like, even after the patch, bells are so much easier to make in New Horizons than they've ever been before.
> 
> Succumbing to their power is also such strange language to use lmao you make it sound like a way bigger problem than it is. You don't have to, anyway. If you don't like what's in the update, don't download it. You can play it just as it was when you bought it if you wanted to.
> 
> These kinds of changes in game play are crucial whether you like them or not. I'm with the half of this thread that believes you're either trolling or you've sincerely never played an online game before.



Succumb to DADDY NINTENDO! 

Omg.


----------



## kurisu (Apr 28, 2020)

tbh i think fixing the spawn rates is fair. i'm glad to read this thread and see people concede that they were out of whack. it took me 3 years to catch a coelacanth in new leaf; in just over a month of new leaf if i had to hazard a guess i've caught 8 or 9. i have seen flies twice in the entire time i've been playing and still haven't been able to catch one. i see at least 3-4 tarantulas a night on my island. i want to finish the museum obviously but it's kind of a bummer that all the fish and insects that are supposed to be super hard to catch and are like a rite of passage to get have been a total cinch to find.

i will agree that the interest nerf was kind of weird but nintendo are completely within their rights to patch things in their games whether players like it or not. they aren't the first to do it, nor will they be the last.


----------



## Raz (Apr 29, 2020)

Arithmophobia17 said:


> 1. lowering the interest wasn't a good move. interest was really low anyway, practically insignificant for all players, especially real time players, so unless there was a motive other than "stop the time travelers", it was a stupid move. but the rug was cool.
> 
> 2. bug and fish rates weren't nerfed to hurt real time players or anything. it was because rare bugs weren't rare. peacock butterflies were everywhere, tarantulas and emperor butterflies pracitically took over my island in march. the rare stuff needs to be rare. i caught multiple coelacanths within a month of playing and that's supposed to be the rarest fish. doesn't seem quite right lol


Just wanted to say that I caught 3 Coelacanths a few hours ago. If anything, they haven't changed the spawn rates for most of the fish. However, there's still a few that are ridiculously rare (Barreleye, Golden Trout and Stringfish, for example). 

I really don't get it why they lowered the interest rate, and the only reason I can think of is as sketchy as Redd.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 29, 2020)

Should they be allowed? Yes. Should they? That's another question entirely.

They didn't actually revoke any features, though, they merely adjusted the data for them. Companies do it all the time for balance. This is the first AC game where they could easily do so. There was no game for the Wii U, and the 3DS required a separate download for every patch from the eShop. With the Switch, they can automatically update it.

The spawn change is a bit disappointing, but I think everyone can agree that Tarantulas were waaaaaay too common when compared with the other games. I am not surprised by this at all. The interest rate change was the oddest one, as you had to have A LOT of Bells already to make use of it. If anything, turnips need to be adjusted because they've made Bells a joke. Unfortunately, if they adjust it now, it's the newer players who will suffer as a result, and nobody was cheating when it came to turnips like they were witht he duping glitch.


----------



## Cethosia (Apr 29, 2020)

Every time someone complains about the bug spawns or that they can't use the tarantula island exploit, I just can't help but think people just want to make as much bells as fast as possible. Is it annoying to have a money source nerfed? Sure. But acting as if nintendo are some control freaks  is actually pretty childish. There are many ways to make money in this game. Catching bugs is just one of them. You can fish, plant foreign fruit trees and sell the fruit, the money rock and money tree you can get every day, sell hot items at nooks, etc.

I am in the southern hemisphere, so the changes don't affect me. I tend to catch paper kite butterflies, orchid mantises, wasps and hermit crabs while I do stuff around my island. I could never see tiger beetles around. Now I can catch and sell those too. I did look at the changes and think they nerfed the peacock butterflies a bit too much. They are around the price of orchid mantises, but a decent amount rarer.


----------



## OctoLiam (Apr 29, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> Yea it was $60 but I mean. Do your research before you buy a game?


Exactly do research on a game before you buy it, I can understand why they don't want changes like bug rates but what is Nintendo meant to do? Keep this game where trading is really unfair or keep it balanced.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 29, 2020)

wow, could you phrase that op in a less angry overly biased fashion?


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 29, 2020)

Raz said:


> Just wanted to say that I caught 3 Coelacanths a few hours ago. If anything, they haven't changed the spawn rates for most of the fish. However, there's still a few that are ridiculously rare (Barreleye, Golden Trout and Stringfish, for example).
> 
> I really don't get it why they lowered the interest rate, and the only reason I can think of is as sketchy as Redd.


true on that, i feel like at this point they concider relatively rare + locked behind rain/snow good enough for coelacanth. however, i haven't seen a barreleye or golden trout at all. stringfish i've only seen once. doubt i'll ever get their models since i'm committed to getting them myself lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 29, 2020)

didn't the datamine confirm that only the bug spawns were nerfed? not the fish?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 29, 2020)

I voted yes because every game I play (mobile, PC) always has balance updates ;w;


----------



## juniperisle (Apr 29, 2020)

I voted yes after reading your post because the things you mentioned I do think they should have the ability to change. The bug and fish spawn rates were ridiculous. The "rare" bugs and fish were not rare at all really. They nerfed them to balance the game out the way they originally intended it to be released. The interest rate I will admit is odd since its always been the same AFAIK, but it didn't completely remove or revoke the feature, just lessened it. 
If they were putting out updates that actually removed content like items, stores, activities it would be. an entirely different conversation.


----------



## Lio (Apr 29, 2020)

Revoking a feature and a balance patch are two completely different things, at least, I think so. When I think of 'revoking a feature', I think of them removing a shop or the pattern kiosk or something. The recent balance patch didn't technically remove anything--it just changed a few numbers around so certain critters don't spawn as often. Which is fair enough, if they want to retain the 'rarity' of said critter.

I feel like the poll should've been: should Nintendo be allowed to deploy balance patches? Because as it stands, I feel the current poll is a bit misleading given the context of the thread.

Should Nintendo be allowed to, then? Well, yes. What power is going to tell them they're not allowed to adjust numbers? And to get into the nitty gritty of it, they're also allowed to 'revoke' features as well. Is it ethical? Perhaps not. But I don't anyone can really stop them if they chose to; the only recourse you'd have, in that situation, as a consumer is to make your voice heard and not buy any future Nintendo products.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 29, 2020)

the title of this is super misleading tbh, what they did with the bug spawn rates and interest is balance changes--ones i don't entirely agree with because i think they were a bit excessive (you can say "the rare bugs weren't rare enough!" but 90%? really?), but that's a completely different topic. they didn't entirely remove the ability to catch bugs or receive interest. when i saw the title of this i thought you meant "should they be allowed to do something like remove the art gallery or bushes?" in which case i would say no because yeah, they're technically allowed to because it's their game, but people would have every right to be angry and disappointed if they did that. balance changes are a way different conversation especially because they can be readjusted if nintendo decides this latest one isn't working.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 29, 2020)

How are people complaining about the spawn rate still?? I have over a 1000 hours in newleaf, and ive seen maybe 10 tarantula max trhough all these hours. And  even after the update in this game ive already seen 3... for crying out loud i caught waaay to many oarfish to the point it doesn't even excite me anymore.

I actually think they couldve nerfed it harder. Back then when i saw a tarantula it felt special and rare! I miss that.

Also i think this has been the easiest game to make money to date. Sure everything costs a little more as well, but i feel im progressing a little easier through this game. You can sell wasps and mantis to flick, or big fish to CJ...


----------



## Hesper (Apr 29, 2020)

Just thought of something: it's not like they removed Flick, who _really_ makes the bugs broken for money. They just cut appearances. It's like certain Pokemon games and the absolute glut of legendaries you can catch in them: at a certain point, rare stops being special. 



airysuit said:


> I actually think they couldve nerfed it harder. Back then when i saw a tarantula it felt special and rare! I miss that.



That's a weird way to spell "terrifying", lol.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 29, 2020)

Hesper said:


> That's a weird way to spell "terrifying", lol.



Haha yea i don't know why i didn't say that. It stressed me out so much because it was so hard to catch as well lol


----------



## fuzzdebell (Apr 29, 2020)

Dear OP, your title is truly misleading. There are no features revoked at all. Developers just change the spawn rate of the rare bugs. They are rare, not common. Just because you pay for the game doesn't mean you're entitled to everything. You pay to play the game, not the copyright. Developers and publishers have the right to change the game whether players like it or not. They don't owe you anything. The problem with AC players nowadays are they are impatient, want to be rich as soon as possible and feel entitled just cos they start playing since the first or second or which ever AC series. You want bells, work for it. Stop whining and just play the game like it is meant to be.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 29, 2020)

They realized the bug spawn rate was OP and fixed it. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 29, 2020)

Developers are entitled to adjust and fix their own games, especially if they think that it is being exploited.


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2020)

I think they really should for what I am isn't going to but I haven't done yet but the other thread for the animal crossing has staed something like this before and ultimately it's the developers decision for having to package a game full of prices while also handling the internet capacity of the process. Really makes u think


----------



## Feunard (Apr 29, 2020)

They're the designers of the game, so they know better than us what works and what doesn't work for an enjoyable experience. Plus, as someone has mentioned before, the spawn rate for bugs is still pretty high, I had never seen a tarantula before NH and I have played every game of the series since Wild World. Also, they should be allowed to remove or slightly alter features because sometimes they do it to prevent bugs or to fix them, which is not the case for the adjusting of bugs spawn rates but could be needed in the future.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 29, 2020)

Tiffany said:


> Ok bug/fish spawns aside what about the duping trick? I never did it but was it hurting them to let people do it? No. Or how about in new leaf when people found ways to go outside the boundaries and they stopped that? That wasn't hurting anyone and it was fun for the players. Again not some thing I did but only because I found out too late. I just think if it's not hurting anyone and players want to do it let them. As for the stalk market it's a pain. I'm doing it now but this will be my last week because I work and it's a nuisance taking the switch with me to check the a.m. prices. And I'm sure some folks cant check it at work and kids cant check at school(maybe at lunch dk). Point is its not really doable for a lot of us. And I've looked at going to other peoples islands like on turnip.exchange and such but most people are asking insane prices to let someone come sell turnips.



I’m no game expert but the only thing I think about with things like this is it could potentially damage the game. You’re glitching the game into doing something it’s not meant to.

And besides, the dupping was damaging the AC online community and it’s effects can still be seen it the ridiculous prices people charge for stuff. 

At the end of the day, it’s Nintendo’s game. Not yours, not mine. They can give and take what ever the want from the series and we have no say over that. Because we chose to support them and their decisions the moment we paid for the game.


----------



## jokk (Apr 29, 2020)

i think something to keep in mind is that nintendo has every motivation to make the game MORE enjoyable. they're not trying to punish or spite us. they are just trying to make the most well-rounded game they can. so yes, i think the updates are fine


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 29, 2020)

I voted yes after reading a good portion of this thread.  As many have already said, Nintendo did not rem any features, they adjusted the spawn rates...not one and the same things.  Also, I’m not bothered by the interest rate changes.  Interest was never a really big money maker for me anyway.  I prefer to play the stalk market if I want big money, and when summer months come, I’ll be able to go after my big beetles.  I think people need to realize that this is just a game, not real life.  Even with everything going on, at the end of the day, it won’t put food on the table.


----------



## xara (Apr 29, 2020)

mines not but it’s close enough so it doesn’t bother me lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 29, 2020)

Look, the bottom line is I asked _should_ they be allowed to. I already know that they can, and do, since the thread subject concerns the last power they exercised. Game developers have too much control. And it goes without saying; I understand bug fixes are necessary. I am not implying that game developers "have no right to touch a game" after they have released it. But to dip their hand in and manipulate players to play the game they want, while they already _can_ do this, in my (very independent opinion, it seems) they should not be able to. I realize that Nintendo needed to correct the excessive spawning, but to the extent that I see hardly anything rare now is a bit far. Not to mention, this unfairly places all players into the same box, assuming everyone experienced high spawn rates. I for one fished for _hours _during rainstorms and afterwards, to catch nothing but sea bass. You cannot honestly tell me that accumulating Bells is equal to New Leaf because you could obtain 400k a night in beetles by spending a mere 1k on the island tours. Another point to add is the fish spawn has already been outrageously low (95% of the time I catch sea bass or black bass). On New Leaf fishing was difficult but at the very least I could catch Red Snapper more regularly than in NH. 

So the answer is yes, Nintendo currently holds all of the cards in their hand. But do we really want that? Do players really want to be at the mercy of what the game developer decides, and nod blankly, obeying their rules to play the game the way _they_ intended? We may as well be in kindergarten because you're expected to follow _all_ of their orders and if someone steps out of line, you and your entire class is immediately punished. (I'm referring to the lowered interest rates, of course.)


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 29, 2020)

Nintendo must be upset about that Villager Market (aka, somebody else doing money with their work). Maybe they didn't intend to micro-monetize their game, but it happened. Probably they gonna revert that feature, there is no way they are taking a black market haha

My answer: yes, but... no.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 29, 2020)

"Game developers have too much control."

i'm sorry - over their game? that they spent years creating? and updates that help keep the game fresh and balanced for us, the players? listening to our numerous inputs from new leaf and other games so that we can actually move villager houses etc? over the game that you're so passionately invested in to be this upset about?

feel free to design and create your own game and then listen to every whim that the consumers want.

i also catch red snappers more than sea bass at night.


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 29, 2020)

moonchu said:


> "Game developers have too much control."
> 
> i'm sorry - over their game? that they spent years creating? and updates that help keep the game fresh and balanced for us, the players? listening to our numerous inputs from new leaf and other games so that we can actually move villager houses etc? over the game that you're so passionately invested in to be this upset about?
> 
> feel free to design and create your own game and then listen to every whim that the consumers want.


Following your words.
They are just fixing some issues that didn't found out in their Alpha/Beta testings. If everyone could get rich through an exploit, they are absolutely gonna fix it. There is no fun if everyone can achieve everything easily.
Their creation, their rules.
It is a multiplayer game, and we should stand any change they do.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 29, 2020)

First of all... is that 95% statistic truthful, or is it pulled out of your ass? You could easily be fishing up way more snappers than you think. Yes... you are going to pull up black bass and sea bass the majority of the time... that is the purpose of common fish... you are not supposed to get a rare fish every twenty minutes...

And yes, I am fine with being at the mercy of the devs. You are painting them as though they are cruel dictators that will personally ostracize you for stepping out of line. You can still play how you want? You get interest once a month, so I don't see how that is in any way detrimental to your gameplay as a whole. And you said you're fine with rare bugs being rare. What is the issue then? I feel like you're angry that you're not being handed bells like dogs are handed food. Is the thing that bothers you the fact that the devs want you to actually play the game instead of getting everything essentially for free?


----------



## aibo (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't understand how these game updates are being treated in this thread like a developer's ultimate trump card for controlling it's playerbase and ending playstyle freedom when opting out of the updates is a very straightforward option. Everything is in the player's hands here.


----------



## Cethosia (Apr 30, 2020)

I think you need to step back from the game. Being this angry/upset about such a change doesn't seem healthy


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 30, 2020)

btw i got the hairy spiders from hell island last night, got 18 in a fairly short period before i couldn't stand them anymore and sold them to flick as soon as i got back to my island...  the fact that i only get cj/flick almost every 2 weeks, means i can still make a ton of money that way, even if it requires more work and waiting(thankfully scorpions don't trigger me like they do). like i said before, on my island itself it seems the butterflies were nerfed too hard, and i don't like it, but i also know some people aren't finding the butterflies ultra rare on their island. you only get out of this game the effort you're willing to put into it. my hubby would have stayed on spider hell island until he filled 39 slots, me, my phobia extends into games so... NOPE.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 30, 2020)

this is very overdramatic lol. sure im happy to succumb to their power and hand over my freedom so that i dont have to tip toe around or get my ass kicked by tarantulas as much when i just want to play. in the developers minds this was probably considered an _exploit._ because they changed the spawn rates its obvious that it was not working as they intended and they have the right to fix something that is broken to them. with fixing the spawn rates they have made more subtle positive differences like the one i mentioned. for another example theyve also decreased interest rates from the bank because people would exploit this by time travelling to get lots of bells immediately which is a very fair thing to do im sure. i personally dont care at all if you want to exploit, you can do whatever you want with your game and make the most of any exploit but you dont have to be so mad at them when it justifiably gets patched up. just accept it and move on.

to REALLY answer the question for a real feature then im not sure. its extremely unlikely that theyll just get rid of a feature they put work into, if anything they would change how it works for balance reasons.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 30, 2020)

they lowered the spawn rate for peacock butterflies? yikes, good think i have enough bells now. the turnip game is getting kinda lame. i haven't had a high price for 2 weeks.


----------



## virtualpet (Apr 30, 2020)

*?*: I'd say yes, sometimes unexpected things come up. Take them having to lower the amount of eggs you got from bunny day, when programming the spawn rate they probably weren't expecting how often people were playing due to the various stay at home orders around the wold, so a later patch was needed to keep the amount of eggs from getting frustrating. 

I don't entirely mind either way, it feels par for the course where the devs will update things as issues arise and mechanics don't work the way intended. They're also not really making extremely major removals for features, the most they've adjusted so far is spawning and interest. I'm also fine with the way they're adding features, but that might be because we play in real time and so we're okay with waiting since it feels a lot more like part of the immersion and I kind of prefer it since it feels like we're all exploring new features together. 

I don't think they should make major removals or abuse power, but what they've done so far is fair.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 30, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> Look, the bottom line is I asked _should_ they be allowed to. I already know that they can, and do, since the thread subject concerns the last power they exercised. Game developers have too much control. And it goes without saying; I understand bug fixes are necessary. I am not implying that game developers "have no right to touch a game" after they have released it. But to dip their hand in and manipulate players to play the game they want, while they already _can_ do this, in my (very independent opinion, it seems) they should not be able to. I realize that Nintendo needed to correct the excessive spawning, but to the extent that I see hardly anything rare now is a bit far. Not to mention, this unfairly places all players into the same box, assuming everyone experienced high spawn rates. I for one fished for _hours _during rainstorms and afterwards, to catch nothing but sea bass. You cannot honestly tell me that accumulating Bells is equal to New Leaf because you could obtain 400k a night in beetles by spending a mere 1k on the island tours. Another point to add is the fish spawn has already been outrageously low (95% of the time I catch sea bass or black bass). On New Leaf fishing was difficult but at the very least I could catch Red Snapper more regularly than in NH.
> 
> So the answer is yes, Nintendo currently holds all of the cards in their hand. But do we really want that? Do players really want to be at the mercy of what the game developer decides, and nod blankly, obeying their rules to play the game the way _they_ intended? We may as well be in kindergarten because you're expected to follow _all_ of their orders and if someone steps out of line, you and your entire class is immediately punished. (I'm referring to the lowered interest rates, of course.)


but its not even about bug spawn rates. remember bunny day and how we kept getting egg ballons every 2 minutes? the game developers fixed that because they_ listened to us. _they make nerf/buff things you may not like but part of their job description is to listen to players and adjust and balance things in the game.


----------

